# Just Jerry



## davebeech

Ok, so I've been badgered into starting a thread for Jerry, so I will use this to keep you posted on how the little black monster progress's.
Just for fun I've added a tongue pic, I'm sure Tom would be proud of him


----------



## davebeech

and here's a sweet pic of him


----------



## Claire's Friend

Perfect !!!


----------



## swishywagga

Aw, he looks so cute but with a naughty look in his eyes, thanks for starting his special thread I will look forward to following his progress!!


----------



## honeysmum

Oww bless he looks so sweet:smooch: I think he needs to come meet Honey and Tiggy:yes:


----------



## davebeech

honeysmum said:


> Oww bless he looks so sweet:smooch: I think he needs to come meet Honey and Tiggy:yes:


well ye never know ???


----------



## amy22

He's so cute!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Jerry's a handsome boy, he's adorable. 

So glad you've started this thread, love seeing his pictures.


----------



## mylissyk

So cute, I love his topknot curl on his head


----------



## davebeech

mylissyk said:


> So cute, I love his topknot curl on his head


is that what it's called ?? ...... I thought it was some sort of devil curl


----------



## Doug

Hooray a Jerry thread! 
Well done badger


----------



## davebeech

ordered Jerry a new harness ( 3 piece ) and he got to the post before me, ripped the bag open and also the instructions. What a mare trying to fathom out how it all clips together.
Trying to just get the girth piece on him is a struggle as he wriggles around on his back. Will post a pic if I ever get it on him, he's a bucking bronco


----------



## goldensmum

Jerry obviously knew that the parcel was for him - clever boy. He is one handsome boy and takes a beautiful pic.


----------



## davebeech

well Jerry is off to the vets again tomorrow to have another wart type thing on his chin checked out. Never known such a pesky pup, eats everything, and wont give me a moments peace and he's like lightening. Loveable little guy though, oh and he's officially a little porker weighing in at 16kg so we are having to work at trying to shed about 2kg.


----------



## swishywagga

Good luck at the vet's appointment. Sounds like he's really keeping you on your toes, he's such a cute bundle of energy!!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Let us know how it turns out. From what I've read they shouldn't be able to get the warts again, unless this is left over from his last bout. J's is Finally starting to go away, Yay!!


----------



## honeysmum

davebeech said:


> well Jerry is off to the vets again tomorrow to have another wart type thing on his chin checked out. Never known such a pesky pup, eats everything, and wont give me a moments peace and he's like lightening. Loveable little guy though, oh and he's officially a little porker weighing in at 16kg so we are having to work at trying to shed about 2kg.


Hope all goes well Dave:crossfing need to meet this little guy he is such a cutie pie, he would lose 2kg in no time with Honey and Tiggy


----------



## elly

Awww Jerry, be brave at the vets! Thinking if you!


----------



## HolDaisy

davebeech said:


> well Jerry is off to the vets again tomorrow to have another wart type thing on his chin checked out. Never known such a pesky pup, eats everything, and wont give me a moments peace and he's like lightening. Loveable little guy though, oh and he's officially a little porker weighing in at 16kg so we are having to work at trying to shed about 2kg.


Have only just seen this Jerry thread. He's looking so handsome, what a lovely boy he is  Sounds like he'd be a good match for Sammy with the eating everything. Hope you get on okay at the vets with him, keep us posted.


----------



## goldensmum

Good luck wishes and hugs for Jerry, sounds like he keeps you on your toes Dave


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hope all goes well at the Vets for Jerry.

I think we need some more pictures of your handsome boy.


----------



## MrsKuhn

Good luck at the vet!!!!  

Such an adorable dog. I love the curl on his head 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## davebeech

Jerry did pretty well at the vets...... for Jerry anyway. The vet is pretty sure it's just a wart and she tied a surgical knot around, and that was a wrestle and a half, but she got there, so hope it drops off in a few days. He also got to meet the biggest dog I've ever seen, a Leonburger X with a St Bernard, she was huge and she drooled all over the top of is head.

will post some pics soon, with his new posh harness which he has managed to chew already and that's with it on


----------



## HolDaisy

Bet you're relieved with what the vet said. Aw, I bet Jerry looked Tiny by the leonberger x st bernard! Looking forward to seeing Jerry pics


----------



## swishywagga

Glad to hear it went ok at the vet's. That must have been a great sight little Jerry with the enormous dog!!


----------



## davebeech

Jerry's wart dropped off this morning, looks a bit sore but surprised how quick it did drop off.


----------



## Claire's Friend

J's dropped off this past week too !! Or there is a witch out collecting puppy warts !!


----------



## HolDaisy

Just wanted to say hi to you and beautiful Jerry. How's he doing? He's grown up so fast!


----------



## davebeech

Hi, Jerry is doing ok apart from being a little porker, and his flying through the air whilst biting at me. So trying to get his weight down, it's hard as the portions look so small and he keeps yapping for more food.
Will try and post a couple of pics soon




HolDaisy said:


> Just wanted to say hi to you and beautiful Jerry. How's he doing? He's grown up so fast!


----------



## HolDaisy

Sounds like he's doing great and looking forward to seeing some pics soon.


----------



## honeysmum

Waiting for new Jerry pics Dave, sounds like he is full of mischief


----------



## davebeech

here's a little update on Jerry, photo a bit too close for flash but hey ho….. he's still a little monster, and his teeth are like industrial strength scissors, his new harness got chewed, so I bought him another one, replaced the chewed part and put it on him yesterday and before we got to the car park ( a few mins drive ) he had cut through the chest strap. He's a loveable little guy though !!!


----------



## mainegirl

What a handsome dude!!! Merry Christmas and a happy new year to all of you.

Beth, moose and angel


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beautiful picture of Jerry, he's so handsome.

Merry Christmas to you and your family, best wishes in the New Year.


----------



## HolDaisy

Jerry is such a handsome boy. Sammy still has his mad puppy moments even now he's 1. Hope that you and Jerry have a lovely Christmas!


----------



## goldensmum

Maybe you should rename him Dave - Gnasher. He looks very handsome and innocent sitting there


----------



## Eowyn

What breed of dog is Jerry? He sure is a cutie


----------



## swishywagga

Hoping you and Jerry had a wonderful christmas!


----------



## Doug

Dave, I'm not sure that I believe you. How could such a stunningly handsome creature without a hair out of place cause such cheekiness? ;P

Glad to hear that Jerry continues to bring more fun into your lives. Here's to many more belly laughs and charming antics throughout the new year


----------



## davebeech

Eowyn said:


> What breed of dog is Jerry? He sure is a cutie


He's a little cocker spaniel, otherwise known as the little black monster


----------



## HolDaisy

Just wanted to say hi to you and Jerry, and hope you're both okay? If you've got any recent pics of him would love to see them


----------



## davebeech

Hi, sorry no new pics really but if you're on face book then look me up there is a very short video clip there when he went out with my little brother ( 44 he is ….haha )


----------



## davebeech

took Jerry to the hydro pool today and this is his first real swim, he was a bit wary at first but he's a natural swimmer. By the end of the session his life jacket was off and finished off with shampoo and blow dry. Will be taking him again now !!


----------



## Shellbug

Oh he had so much fun 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## davebeech

and one in the bath, trying to french kiss the instructor I think


----------



## davebeech

swimming naked ....... goes just like an otter


----------



## NewfieMom

Jerry is gorgeous! I think I poked my head into this thread a long time ago, but didn't really stay to see what it was all about. Now I do see! He is the most beautiful boy in the world...and so loveable looking! I really have a soft spot for Cocker Spaniels, too.

NewfieMom


----------



## Doug

Wow he's so big now!
I love the fact that he has his own swimming instructor. What a charmer
Lucky boy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Yay Jerry, great job. 

Looks like Jerry has found himself a new passion.


----------



## swishywagga

He is just great, what a character!


----------



## goldensmum

Lovely pics there of Jerry enjoying himself


----------



## HolDaisy

Looks like Jerry loved swimming!


----------



## elly

My goodness he's gorgeous dave


----------



## davebeech

took Jerry for a trim n swim today, here he is before his trim


----------



## davebeech

and here he is almost finished, followed by a 30 min swim and he didn't like it one bit


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Jerry looks great, he's really a handsome Cocker.


----------



## NewfieMom

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Jerry looks great, he's really a handsome Cocker.


Yes, he is a gorgeous boy!

NewfieMom


----------



## HolDaisy

Jerry looks so handsome now!


----------



## swishywagga

Jerry looks wonderful, his coat is gorgeous, very regal!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Jerry's a handsome little guy, Dave. Is he still a bit of a devil?


----------



## davebeech

He certainly is still a little devil, had to put a muzzle on him as got a bit too mouthy when the clippers were out and he's still full of mischief he even pops himself onto the dining chairs and sits there looking like he's waiting for dinner, but he isn't he's just looking for some thing to pinch




Finn's Fan said:


> Jerry's a handsome little guy, Dave. Is he still a bit of a devil?


----------



## honeysmum

He looks gorgeous Dave looking all grown up pleased to hear I am not the only one with a little devil


----------



## NewfieMom

davebeech said:


> He certainly is still a little devil, had to put a muzzle on him as got a bit too mouthy when the clippers were out and he's still full of mischief *he even pops himself onto the dining chairs and sits there looking like he's waiting for dinner*, but he isn't he's just looking for some thing to pinch


 I love it!!! What a character! You must adore him. I know I would.


NewfieMom


----------



## Karen519

*Dave*

Jerry is just gorgeous!! What kind of dog is he?


----------



## davebeech

he's a cocker spaniel, half working and half show and he's my little maniac cocker doodle doo



Karen519 said:


> Jerry is just gorgeous!! What kind of dog is he?


----------



## Karen519

*Jerry*

Jerry is so adorable!!


----------



## davebeech

well here's Jerry again this morning, think the water was a bit too warm as he tired out really quick, and who believe he will be 1 year old this month too, time just goes too fast


----------



## elly

He is so lovely. Gorgeous. Why does he swim there, is it therapy or just pastime? It's be great for Chester, I may look into that for him.


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful pic. Wow -can't believe he is almost one! Where did the time go?! We have a hydrotherapy pool close to where we live. I want to try it out for our old gsd to help his joints.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## davebeech

I take him for the fun of it, plus it does him good and he gets a shampoo after. I used to take Fred there for his joints and took Tom for the fun so I suppose I'm just carrying on with the tradition. Am looking at new camera so watch this space for under water shots of him




elly said:


> He is so lovely. Gorgeous. Why does he swim there, is it therapy or just pastime? It's be great for Chester, I may look into that for him.


----------



## davebeech

you should definitely try it !!!




HolDaisy said:


> Beautiful pic. Wow -can't believe he is almost one! Where did the time go?! We have a hydrotherapy pool close to where we live. I want to try it out for our old gsd to help his joints.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug

HAPPY birthday season Jerry!!
I bet that you look mighty handsome sitting there at that dining room table!!
He looks so happy in that water


----------



## davebeech

haha I shall have to get a pic for you !!! he even smacks his lips like to say ok what are having 




Doug said:


> HAPPY birthday season Jerry!!
> I bet that you look mighty handsome sitting there at that dining room table!!
> He looks so happy in that water


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great tradition, Jerry seems to really enjoy it. 

Hard to believe he's going to turn 1 this month. Seems like you only got him a few months ago. 

He's grown into a beautiful boy.


----------



## davebeech

Jerry will be 1 year old tomorrow, time just goes so fast ??
pic taken today on me new go pro camera, got so much to learn


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy Birthday, Jerry!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Can't believe that little Jerry is almost 1. That went by so fast! Great to see him enjoying the nice weather today  Hope that you have a fun day celebrating tomorrow!


----------



## elly

Wow, one already. Beautiful boy and looks like you have a fab camera there!


----------



## tikiandme

Happy Birthday, Jerry. You are quite the handsome fellow.!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Happy barkday, handsome Jerry! Going down to the pub to celebrate?


----------



## davebeech

Finn's Fan said:


> Happy barkday, handsome Jerry! Going down to the pub to celebrate?


Well here he is at the pub, and he was very well behaved too ........ so there is hope for him ??


----------



## GoldensGirl

Happy birthday, gorgeous boy!


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Birthday Jerry, can't believe you are 1 already!


----------



## goldensmum

Belated Happy Birthday Jerry - looks like you are bringing him up right there Dave


----------



## davebeech

and 1 taken this afternoon of the scruffy little black monster


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

davebeech said:


> and 1 taken this afternoon of the scruffy little black monster



He's a handsome guy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 1st Birthday Jerry.

He's a beautiful Cocker boy.


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy 1st birthday handsome Jerry! Have a fantastic day with your Dad

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## davebeech

here's my scruffy little chap with his new toy, and there is a little swimming clip on my Facebook page of him


----------



## CheriS

Jerry is a beautiful boy! I especially love the last picture you posted, his gorgeous eyes really stand out in that one.


----------



## NewfieMom

I saw that this thread had come up again and when I started to read it I realized I had *missed* a few postings. You must have put up some news while I was away from the forum. I am glad that seeing this made me realize I had missed some things so that I could go back and catch up!

What always awes me is how _beautiful_ Jerry is. He just has a gorgeous face, and those long ears accentuate it. He is the Lord Byron of doggies: romantic and soulful! I love to see him. And a belated happy first birthday to him, too!

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## HolDaisy

Great action shot of Jerry, he looks lovely!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## davebeech

here's a little Jerry update


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Great picture!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug

Ha ha!
Ah it is a tough life


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Jerry's such a handsome boy, his coat looks fantastic.

Great to see you enjoying Jerry so much.


----------



## NewfieMom

I swear that I would dognap Jerry if I didn't have a healthy respect for a little guy's right to happiness and I know that he would be broken hearted if he was suddenly separated from you and didn't know why. But I have a very strong urge to possess him him totally! He is simply delicious in every way. You had better never let me near him!!!

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## davebeech

Haha !! when he isn't being a little monster he's a right little snuggle bug, he love's people especially children and his recall is amazing ( no training ) he comes back to me when I call him.

just been the pub and took my camera so watch this space for a new pic





NewfieMom said:


> I swear that I would dognap Jerry if I didn't have a healthy respect for a little guy's right to happiness and I know that he would be broken hearted if he was suddenly separated from you and didn't know why. But I have a very strong urge to possess him him totally! He is simply delicious in every way. You had better never let me near him!!!
> 
> Hugs,
> NewfieMom


----------



## davebeech

this is Jerry at the pub tonight


----------



## NewfieMom

He's just wonderful!!! Keep those photos coming!

NewfieMom


----------



## goldensmum

Dave, Jerry looks as if he is expecting something to go his way, very focused, and very handsome


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful boy Jerry! Hope he's been enjoying the sunshine 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## davebeech

he has but too hot for him, he don't like it much, maybe because he's black but he had to come the pub again tonight, he pestered n pestered to come. Nice beer garden and some other dogs he could hello to





HolDaisy said:


> Beautiful boy Jerry! Hope he's been enjoying the sunshine
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## davebeech

took Jerry to Bakewell the other day where he had a little splash in the river, followed by a pub visit on the way home where he very tactfully and sneakily unplugged the water filled base of the parasol.


----------



## mylissyk

Fun day. No pics of the parasol base adventure?


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw glad he had fun swimming in the river


----------



## davebeech

mylissyk said:


> Fun day. No pics of the parasol base adventure?


no pics, we supped up and scarpered !! there was water every where


----------



## swishywagga

Ha ha, did he get to taste any yummy Bakewell Tart on your visit!


----------



## davebeech

swishywagga said:


> Ha ha, did he get to taste any yummy Bakewell Tart on your visit!


no, we didn't go round the shops, bet he had a bit of cheese butties and the odd chip at the pub


----------



## davebeech

Here's Jerry today and the first time in the snow, he loved it, a complete loon chasing his ball and pouncing on it like some kind of arctic fox, and complete with his crazy hair doo


----------



## elly

Oh wow what a fab photo. Merry Christmas Jerry...and you Dave of course!


----------



## swishywagga

Nice to hear from you and Jerry, he's grown into a handsome young man, love his fringe!


----------



## Doug

Ha ha! I hope that your dad joined in with your zoomies in the snow!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Nice seeing Jerry again.
Sounds like he's having a blast in the snow.


----------



## GoldensGirl

It's good to hear from you again. Thanks for the update on Jerry. We miss you both.

:wavey:


----------



## mylissyk

Handsome lad!


----------



## HolDaisy

Great photo! Glad he enjoyed the little bit of snow we had


----------



## NewfieMom

davebeech said:


> Here's Jerry today and the first time in the snow, he loved it, a complete loon chasing his ball and pouncing on it like some kind of arctic fox, and complete with his crazy hair doo


I love that handsome boy. I wish you could bring him over to play with my Arctic winter lover! In their classic black coats they both look great in the white snow!

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## davebeech

here's my little scruffy black monster taken a few days ago, and yes he's booked in for a scalping on Tuesday


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

He's such a good looking boy, great picture of him.

Happy Easter to you all.


----------



## NewfieMom

CAROLINA MOM said:


> He's such a good looking boy, great picture of him.
> 
> Happy Easter to you all.


I always say the same thing that CAROLINA MOM says. Jerry has such a handsome face that no matter how "scruffy" he is, he always looks like the dog equivalent of Cary Grant. Some men in Hollywood can have a two day growth of beard of be gorgeous and sexy in their films. I guess Jerry is just one of them. 

NewfieMom

PS-Happy Easter from Griffin and me, too!


----------



## swishywagga

He's gorgeous, love his fringe!


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful photo of Jerry, he's such a handsome lad!


----------



## goldensmum

Dave you will hurt the poor boys' feelings calling him that - so give him a hug from us to make up for it and don't forget to post an after piccie of him


----------



## davebeech

Well here's Jerry after his trip to the groomers today, he was a total brat but he looks loads better now


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The groomers did a great job, Jerry looks so handsome.


----------



## NewfieMom

You know, Dave, he looks like a choir boy now. He is so handsome that he cannot take a bad picture. But he doesn't look happy in the picture above! Sometimes Griffin isn't himself after a long day at the groomer's. I hope to see Jerry's mischievous smile back in the next photo!!! Maybe little boys were not supposed to be clean ;-).

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom

He looked heavenly here, even though he had not, yet, been to the groomer. I saved this photo of Jerry under the title "Lord Byron".

NewfieMom


----------



## davebeech

Haha ........ Lord Byron ?? I actually love that !! and yes I love the scruffy look too but his hair gates so matted and knotted I've had to get him scalped, Tom never needed to be groomed in the 7 years of his life but Jerry is going to need it every 3 months at this rate



NewfieMom said:


> He looked heavenly here, even though he had not, yet, been to the groomer. I saved this photo of Jerry under the title "Lord Byron".
> 
> NewfieMom


----------



## goldensmum

Now that is one handsome boy and I'm sure he will forgive you for calling him a brat (I don't believe it)


----------



## davebeech

It's been a long time but here's a pic of Jerry taken this morning, he will be 3 in April ............ can you believe it and he's he's still a little monster !!


----------



## elly

Oh wow he's so grown up! He's lovely and I'm sure he's an angel really!


----------



## NewfieMom

I see my guy is as gorgeous as ever. I've missed seeing pictures of him! And I see you have snow! Is he enjoying it? We've had only a dusting once-and the Newf I've got here, Griffin-_needs_ it!!!

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He's so handsome!


----------



## swishywagga

Cute photo and he still has that really great fringe!


----------



## GoldensGirl

It's good to hear from you again, Dave. Jerry is quite the handsome boy.

Wishing you both a very Happy New Year!


----------



## HolDaisy

Great to hear from you! Wow, almost 3 already?! I remember when he was a tiny pup! He's grown up into such a handsome young boy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great picture of Jerry, he's such a handsome boy. 
So hard to believe he's almost 3, where has the time gone......


----------



## davebeech

yep, he loves the snow, he's so funny watching him kicking his ball around, digging it into the snow then pretending to look for it. And he's not really a little monster, he's very good really !!



NewfieMom said:


> I see my guy is as gorgeous as ever. I've missed seeing pictures of him! And I see you have snow! Is he enjoying it? We've had only a dusting once-and the Newf I've got here, Griffin-_needs_ it!!!
> 
> Deb
> (NewfieMom)


----------



## tikiandme

Jerry is awfully cute!!!


----------



## goldensmum

:smooch:Great to see Jerry - love his hairstyle, can't believe he is nearly three


----------



## davebeech

wow !!! can't believe its been this long since I posted on here, would just like to wish every one here a very Happy New Year !!!!! meanwhile Jerry is not the little monster he used to be and to me he is a little black Golden Retriever, he is absolutely brilliant but never a day goes by where I don't think of Tom.


----------



## swishywagga

Happy New Year Dave and Jerry, nice to see you back on the forum!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Nice to see you again, Happy New Year to you and your family.


----------



## goldensmum

Happy New Year to you too Dave & Jerry. Was hoping for some piccies of your boy


----------



## NewfieMom

Where is this year's photo, Dave?

Hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------

